
Twitter finally adds threads (tweetstorms organized) - joshdance
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/product/2017/nicethreads.html?ref=producthunt
======
mtmail
duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908217)

